# Liszt's "Totentanz"....a one movement concerto?



## ChewyLewis (Dec 2, 2015)

Another question for you guys. I'm tasked with analysing _Totentanz_and I was wondering if anyone else gets the impression that is in a way a single movement concerto? If so, where do you think the so-called slow movements starts? It does feel like we have the orchestral exposition and piano exposition too. Hmm, just curious, what do you think?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

A Fantasia with variations for piano et orchestra.
*Or*,
Fantasia Diabolico pour piano et orchestra.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Orfeo said:


> A Fantasia with variations for piano et orchestra.


Doggone it, Orfeo - You beat me to it:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

Of course it's a concerto.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

More a fantasie I think - series of variations on the Dies Irae. Bit like Rach's Rhapsody.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

DavidA said:


> More a fantasie I think - series of variations on the Dies Irae. Bit like Rach's Rhapsody.


Doesn't disqualify it from being a concerto too


----------

